# Trail-lite B+ reliability and quality



## tartan23455 (Nov 19, 2002)

Wife & I are 1st timers and are looking at purchasing the Trail-lite B+ model 251. Does anyone have any experience with this company and this model? Are they a reputable company? Any information and help is much appreciated.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2002)

Trail-lite B+ reliability and quality

Hi tartan23455,
No personal experience with the trail-lite product but, they are pretty popular in this area.  All I have talked with seem to be pleased with the product with no more problems than can be expected.


----------



## tartan23455 (Nov 21, 2002)

Trail-lite B+ reliability and quality

Hey!  Thanks for the info Chelse. Your the first responce we've gotten from anybody at numerious different sites.


----------



## TonyTiger (Feb 20, 2003)

Trail-lite B+ reliability and quality

About to take delivery of a Trail-Lite 235SL.  Looking forward to the slide out, not looking forward to a leaky slide out.  Looking forward to the larger bath, not looking forward to the lack of storage space.  Already have the dealer adding power seats (not an option for some reason), drag guards in the rear (protect the low hanging spare tire, and some kind of storage pod.
Then intend to add day/night shades and find somewhere to put storage doors to access whatever square footage I can find that is not used.


----------

